
Water Found on the Moon - mariorz
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2008/07/water-found-on.html
======
tlrobinson
Wait... didn't the Apollo program end like 30 years ago? And they're just now
finding water in the material brought back?

~~~
mariorz
Yeah, and according to the linked wiki article secondary ion mass spectrometry
has been around for a while.

------
Novash
Obligatory joke: "Beachfront properties to follow."

The moon has a weak atmosfere, right?

